# Oc Of E7400 plz help



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

alright ill try to keep this short but i am about to try to oc and i want a second opinion to make sure im ok to start. (idk why i wouldnt be buuuuut)

ill be using screan shots so this isnt a multi page post.

first off let me say something that these things dont. im using a E7400 proccessor but if you look in the everest thiny it says something about an intell III cpu or w/e.

second i have a Cooler Master RR-910-HTX3-G1 130-Watt 92mm Hyper TX3 CPU Cooler for 775/1156/AMD/AM2/AM3

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4S9K/ref=ox_ya_oh_product

i only have a cpu fan and a video card fan and a psu fan going right now because my case fan needs a molex conector with i dont have so untill i get a converter or new psu.

also i have already done some overclocking

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk264/thchamp3/current.png 

here comes the readings.

All cpuz readings.

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk264/thchamp3/numero2.png

All everest readings (the one on the right is scrolled up the one on the left is all the way down so they do overlap but it covers everything in the computer summary.

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk264/thchamp3/specsinternal.png

this is what i got from the sys tempature thingy.

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk264/thchamp3/specsinternal.png


if you would take a look i would be really gratefull.

if no one says anything differently i will be going up in the large number by 10 each time untill it doesnt work then i will give it power and see if it will work while monitering the temps to not go over 60 degrees C


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

download real temp and set the tj max to 95 and see what temps it gives you after running prime95 for 1 hr.

so far it looks good.

Although I suggest getting more cooling before going to a large OC + you should stress test each time you have increased by 60MHz for about 1 hour then once you have overclocked to what you want you need to stress test for atleast 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temp with real temp.


----------

